# Bishop Bottle



## davidbg63 (Aug 29, 2013)

I found this bottle recently and am wondering about what the contents may have been.  Most of the research I found on this company referenced food products.  Overall 10" in height and 2 3/4" across the base.  The only marking is the Bishop & Company on the bottom and what appears to be a 4 (Mold #) I'm guessing.  Shaped is decagon (10 sided) almost like a Ketchup maybe, any Ideas?


----------



## davidbg63 (Aug 29, 2013)

The bottom


----------



## davidbg63 (Aug 29, 2013)

The top


----------



## epackage (Aug 29, 2013)

Los Angeles business, looks like a sauce bottle to me, nice coloration...


----------



## GuntherHess (Aug 29, 2013)

that's a big ol catsup


----------



## davidbg63 (Aug 29, 2013)

Thats Kind of what I expected, this company must have specialized in food products from the information I've researched.  Be looking I have several more from finds I've came across the past month or two.  I have two more that have me stumped.  I'll be posting later this evening.  Thanks for the info.


----------



## beans56 (Aug 29, 2013)

Definitely Ketchup. I have dug a lot of these in Ca. Only a couple purple.


----------



## botlguy (Aug 30, 2013)

Being originally from California just South of L.A. I dug a fair number of those bottles but I believe I never got one THAT purple. I probably discarded them before I let them sit out in the sun long enough or put them in the "Purpling box". That's a beauty.


----------



## davidbg63 (Sep 4, 2013)

I've found a few of these here in S. Carolina, also.  This bottle though is not as deep color as it appears in the picture.  Often when I photograph bottles I will use the "auto-correct feature" to bring out imperfections etc.  This also brightens the colors as well.  You can see in the picture, the grass in my yard is not that as green as the picture makes it appear. 

 I need to read up on some of the photography threads. I'm more of a bottle digger than a bottle photographer. Hahaha


----------



## davidbg63 (Sep 4, 2013)

Also is it catsup or Ketchup?


----------



## reach44 (Sep 7, 2013)

If that were in a clear color I'd leave it.  But if I found that color itd definitely be in my bottle room.


----------



## RED Matthews (Sep 7, 2013)

I have bottles with both spellings, so I guess either says the same thing.  It looks like a keeper bottle, to me.   I couldn't tell from the finish picture if there are vertical seams on it.  If there isn't it is definitely a keeper.   The 3 is the mold number, and the company was a good one.
 RED Matthews


----------



## davidbg63 (Sep 7, 2013)

This one does have seams that stop about 1 1/2" from the top.  I'm going to be posting some more pictures from a recent dig / rake trip.  It is interesting I found this bottle and others not underground digging, but around an old home site in a wooded area.  7 of the bottles found had the "purple" tint, some not as dark as others.  So guessing these bottles had been exposed for a number of years.  I also found a Pepsi bottle that was light purple also.  Though it has some cracks, which are not all the way through, very good find as well.  Gonna post in soda bottle forum..


----------

